# Polonium 2 Distortion Mockup Pedal - Arriving Soon!



## music6000 (Saturday at 6:45 AM)

Polonium 2 Distortion - PedalPCB.com
					

Compare to Cornish P-2




					www.pedalpcb.com


----------

